# Fish Flex's Piraya And Rhombeus



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

He asked me to post these for him. I'm sure he will post the details.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That was a nice looking fish.it always suks when that happens.


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah he was the biggest if my shoal he was about 13" he got sick and showed weakness and they took him Down i think it was fish tuberculosis but hard to say his body started to swell really bad I had nowhere to put him at the time because I had a sting Ray in my bigger tank and I wasn't going to chance it, I was going to get him stuffed but the day I was going to take him out the tank they had already got to him


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn that suks. Dry him out or skeletize him? Hope your other fish don't get same thing.GL. Rhom looks badass!


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

The other fish are already gone and I should of skeletized him didnt even think about It I was so pissed off, the rhom is lookin alot better since his metro+ treatment


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Were they together? Yeah I never think of it till its to late also. How big is the rhom? Looks big.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^ obviously they were together and the other pygos took him down...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whatever dolphinslose just because you can barely keep cariba from eating each other doesn't mean these fish can't be housed together.even if they were together I give props for trying!I'm a firm believer it can be done.n yes there probably would or will be casualties.that's nothing new with piranha!casualties happen as YOU know dolphin.did anyone give you thumbs down dolphin for losing a fish? It was a piranha eating a piranha.just like in your tank dolphin.happens in my tank too n his tank n their tank too.sh*t dolphin I probably feed more piranha to piranhas in a month than you've seen in your lifetime.you of all members should know what its like getting negative feedback, n you for SURE shouldn't be giving it. Like I said earlier props to you flex if they were together, least you tried!


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

The rhom is 14"

the shoal was a 13" piraya two 11" caribe and a 10" tern


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

do terns always cause this much trouble? it seems like everytime i read about a loss in a shoal a tern was behind it...i never really researched how mean terns are...to me it seems they are some bullys....


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

The piraya was the king of the tank first to the food everytime and bullied them untill he got sick, the tern was never really that agressive atleast in my experiance but I hear what ya sayin


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

T-wag said:


> do terns always cause this much trouble? it seems like everytime i read about a loss in a shoal a tern was behind it...i never really researched how mean terns are...to me it seems they are some bullys....


In a mixed schoal setting every Pygo species has the ability to be a bully, All depends on the individual Fish, Case, Scenario


----------

